

Startup StackOverflow - tghw

I grabbed http://startups.stackexchange.com/ since it was available. I would like it to be a community resource the way StackOverflow has been for development. Let me know how you would like to see it used.
======
yan
What's wrong with asking startup-related questions here, keeping everything
local and cultivating a discussion around them?

~~~
tghw
They're just harder to find, so sometimes the same questions keep getting
asked over and over again. I'm not trying to force this, just facilitate it if
there's interest.

------
sjs382
Sean Grove (who frequents hn) runs a similar site. <http://chuwe.com/>

------
tghw
Link: <http://startups.stackexchange.com/>

------
tocomment
Somewhat offtopic, are there other stackexchange.com sites that have been set
up, and look successful? (I couldn't find a list anywhere) I'm curious to see
what other sites have been made.

~~~
onewland
<http://moms4mom.com> is the only one I've heard of.

Still, the site format is optimized for really narrow verticals. I think
they're going to have trouble overcoming the fact that the best example of
their knowledge engine's success is really inaccessible to the average user.
I'm guessing even a lot of IT guys would have trouble
understanding/demonstrating how useful StackExchange might be for a topic
completely unrelated to code.

edit: I do think the technology is very interesting, just that non-technical
people will have trouble seeing that.

~~~
tocomment
That's cool. The site looks why good, why do you think it isn't suitable for
non-technicals?

I wish I could think of some cool topics to make one for.

~~~
onewland
I think that, until you see a populated StackExchange site (with content you
understand), it's not really clear how useful it can be.

Non-technical people pretty much just have moms4mom.com to look at right now.

------
yrashk
I grabbed <http://startup.stackexchange.com/> :)

------
tocomment
Could we make it exclusive somehow? Like certain HN kharma to get in, say
~1160 :-)

Or maybe the answers become public to non-members after so many months? Does
it have that feature?

~~~
tghw
Interesting choice of karma score... :)

Right now, there is no such exclusivity, nor would I really want it,
personally. I would, however, want to recruit moderators from HN, especially
those with higher karma.

~~~
dustingetz
StackExchange is self-moderating, the most active users automatically gain mod
powers.

------
tocomment
Is it expensive?

~~~
tghw
$129/month, but I have some "ins" at Fog Creek, so I might be able to work
something out. If not, I'd try and find companies to sponsor it.

~~~
johns
You're not going back after your break?

